# 讀音：從容



## OneStroke

字典說"從容"的"從"該讀第二聲，讀第ㄧ聲的舊音。可粵語是讀"song1"而非"cong4"的，而且注音也是用"cong1rong2"而非"cong2rong2"的。請問用普通話讀古文時（例如歐陽修的"把酒祝東風，且共從容，垂楊紫陌洛城東"）是讀第ㄧ聲還是第二聲？謝謝！


----------



## indigoduck

OneStroke said:


> 字典說"從容"的"從"該讀第一聲，讀第ㄧ聲的舊音。可粵語是讀"song1"而非"cong4"的，而且注音也是用"cong1rong2"而非"cong2rong2"的。請問用普通話讀古文時（例如歐陽修的"把酒祝東風，且共從容，垂楊紫陌洛城東"）是讀第ㄧ聲還是第二聲？謝謝！




我不明白为何普通话会在读古文時突然变聲？不是应该按照词汇分别读法吗？

例如“行”字：银行 -- 行政


----------



## OneStroke

粵語讀古文時有時會讀古音去配合平仄、押韻的要求，例如龔自珍的"浩蕩離愁白日斜，吟鞭東指即天涯。落紅不是無情物，化作春泥更護花。"不知普通話有沒有這情況。


----------



## SuperXW

读古文时的字音很难说。有人认为应该按照古代的原则发音，也有人不以为然，认为字音本来就是随着时间和地域变化的，到底“应该”怎样读，很难有定论。我想朗诵古诗时，两种发音都有人会读。而且也未必每本字典都会标注“cong1”的读音吧。


----------



## OneStroke

那麼政府承認哪個音呢?


----------



## xiaolijie

现代汉语词典 said:
			
		

> 统读ｃóｎɡ，不读ｃōｎɡ


----------



## OneStroke

噢... 肯定是繁體版舊了。謝謝！


----------



## 南島君

Hello OneStroke, 讀陰平或是陽平，背後是語言政策的問題。
「從」《廣韻》記載有三讀，作「從容」義的讀作陰平，不過 PRC 現在將所有「從」統一讀作陽平。
我不知道香港語言政策如何，「從容」的「從」臺灣念作陰平 cong1。

lc


----------



## Jerry Yang

如果是按标准的普通话来说，应该读cong2；但是，有一种说法是，古代文言文中很多部分其实使用cantonese（因为那是cantonese更为盛行），所以有些诗词，我们用普通话的发音来读，反而不押韵了！  不知上面的朋友，是不是懂了


----------



## 南島君

Jerry Yang said:


> （恕刪）... 但是，有一种说法是，1古代文言文中很多部分其实使用cantonese（2因为那是cantonese更为盛行），....


Hello Jerry, welcome to the forum. 請教您以上兩説的根據。


----------



## Jerry Yang

Thank you, 南岛君。 这说法来自我的一位语言学老师，因为他在研究中文和英文，有一次，他提到了这个问题---关于古文中的发音问题。如果你要书面的出处，你可能得自己花些时间考证一下了...


----------



## xiaolijie

Jerry Yang said:
			
		

> 古代文言文中很多部分其实使用cantonese（因为那是cantonese更为盛行）


To say that "古代文言文中很多部分其实使用cantonese（因为那是cantonese更为盛行）" is a push too far but I do believe that official versions of Earlier Chinese may have many aspects that can still be seen in Cantonese (sounds & tones, in particular). I also believe that 從 and 容 in earlier Chinese are both in the 1st tone. This earlier 1st tone is now split into either 1st or 2nd tones in Modern Mandarin. This split would be a fascinating area to look into (but unfortunately what I've said are just impresssions, and not research! ).


----------



## Ghabi

Many researches have been done about the phenomenon of 平分陰陽, so don't worry! As to "古代文言文中很多部分其实使用cantonese", I don't even know what it's supposed to mean. And that'd be off-topic anyway.


----------



## xiaolijie

> Many researches have been done about the phenomenon of 平分陰陽, so don't worry!


Thank you Ghabi! I was kind of 胡说  and didn't know such works exist. Will definitely look into this topic.


----------

